# Kissable Coutoure and Scott Barnes



## braidey (Mar 14, 2008)

Have any of you ladies tried any l/g from these lines?  Celebrity makeup artist A.J. Crimson designed Kissable Coutoure.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't but I have heard very good things about both.  I *think* Lilchocolatema has a YouTube video which features both.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, I do!  Kissable Couture glosses are VERY, VERY sheer.  They are buildable, and they feel like nothing is on. I am a firm believer that they are used on plenty of red carpets and photo shoots because of how sheer yet classic they are.

Scott Barnes is honestly the most amazing, high quality, untouchable makeup that I have ever used.  The Flossy Glossy's are "thick" without being sticky and they last for HOOOOOOOURS.  The lip slicks are out of this world.  The texture is glossy and sheer, and looks impeccable. The MAC girls that I know use it on photo shoots all the time, I turned them on to it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You must check them out!!!

Here's the video...The Lipgloss Guide. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I haven't but I have heard very good things about both.  I *think* Lilchocolatema has a YouTube video which features both._


----------



## Toya (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree on the Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy.  I have it in three shades and they are fabulous.


----------



## sparletta (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds cool. Where can you get Scott Barnes products from?


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 15, 2008)

Victoria's Secret online, HSN, Scottbarnes.com!!!  And the Eye Ice are SOOOOOOO amazing!!!!!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sparletta* 

 
_Sounds cool. Where can you get Scott Barnes products from? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## braidey (Mar 15, 2008)

What colors would flatter a NW45 in the Scott Barnes?


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 16, 2008)

Personally, I hate Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy. However I do like the loose powder in 24karat


----------



## aziajs (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Personally, I hate Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy. However I do like the loose powder in 24karat_

 
Why do you hate it?


----------



## Toya (Mar 16, 2008)

You can also get Scott Barnes on QVC.com.


----------



## braidey (Jul 24, 2008)

Today I received in the mail Honest by Kissable Couture, and was somewhat disappointed.  The gloss is very sheer and small for $22.00, plus the shipping was a killer $9.00. I think I will try Dylan and Chris then decide whether I will write this line off.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 24, 2008)

I will have to add it to my MUST try list....but my mac addiction takes all my money


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 24, 2008)

Kissable Couture, I really like because u can feel the luxury on your lips and it smells amazing.. Yes it is very sheer but it is great over lipstick.. 

The Scott Barnes Flossy Glossy is just icky to me that is the best way I can describe it.. Maybe I will try with a lip brush and see how it goes.


----------



## Arisone (May 7, 2009)

I received Honesty today.  It is sheer but it is buildable. I love the color and it smells divine. However, you don't get much product in the tube (reminiscent of Dazzleglasses) , and the price is too expensive ($22 plus $9.00 for shipping).  I was surprised by the size of the tube (its thin and smaller than the dazzleglass tube).


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 10, 2009)

Wow, this post was bumped just in time!  There's a 45% off discount for the first 50 people at Kissablecouture.com.  Just enter promo code "SB".  More details can be found here.  If you follow that link, you'll find a personal video from AJ Crimson.  It was SO good I watched it 4 times already! lol I'm trying to decide what I want to get with the discount, The La Fleur collection looks GORGEOUS!

BTW, Scott Barnes is relaunching his products soon, I believe. He had to shut it down for a minute.


----------



## shyste (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_Today I received in the mail Honest by Kissable Couture, and was somewhat disappointed. The gloss is very sheer and small for $22.00, plus the shipping was a killer $9.00. I think I will try Dylan and Chris then decide whether I will write this line off._

 

I agree I got Chris (which I love) and Fantasies red roses but I can say this is a line I don't have to order again because of costs/shipping..now when I got to NY this summer I will try to buy them while I am there cause they should be available in stores there....


----------



## MiCHiE (May 12, 2009)

The shipping is too much. 45% off of the $32 set, plus shipping and tax put it at $27 and some change. Not enough savings for me.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 12, 2009)

I like Kissable Couture, especially Peony. Quite pigmented for a lip gloss.  Plus it leaves your lips feeling soft and supple.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 12, 2009)

Too expensive.


----------



## braidey (May 12, 2009)

Even with 45% off, you are still paying 22.00 for the lipgloss.  Their shipping is way to expensive.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am in Love with the smooches set I got, but I probably wont repurchase due to shipping costs. I am in Canada and I paid customs fees on top of shipping fees
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My total cost came to about $60 cdn.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not good for my pockets! If the shipping was good, the l/g would be my favorites.


----------

